# Deer Vital's diagram.



## BwHunter85 (Sep 18, 2008)

Anyone have some good diagram's or pictures of the vital area for great shot placements on Whitetail's? Thanks.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Hope this helps


----------

